# Hi Brothers



## Blackknight (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello brothers, new to the site my Name is 
Patrick I am from Surrey British Columbia Canada.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Brother Patrick!! We're glad that you are here with us!


----------



## turtle (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome brother


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the website!


----------



## MacFie (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola mi amigo.  Originally from Tacoma, WA.  Not much more than a long stonesthrow from BC


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome Warrior from the North, you will find what you're looking for...Here!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## peace out (Oct 20, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Blackknight (Oct 20, 2010)

kg_hart said:


> Welcome to the forums Worshipful Sir. Glad to have you here.



Thanks glad to be here


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 20, 2010)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

